# Half Power Rack



## Rahat

Hi guys, I currently have a Marcy MCB880M with a lat tower, a very basic set up for a home gym. I have been looking at power racks but they will not fit my garage as the ceiling height is quite low. At its highest point it is 220cm but it is tilted and goes down to 210cm so a square power rack will not fit. A half power rack would fit as the top is just one line rather than a box so I can put it at the highest end. I have been looking at a Bodymax CF470 and CF376R. Can anyone please tell me if it is any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Powerhouse-Fitness-Bodymax-CF376R-Half-Cage-with-Lat-Attachment-/310823484348?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item485e85fbbc

or

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf470-heavy-half-rack.php

The second one has more capacity 300kg+ but I dont think i'll ever get to that level. Also, the first one has a lat attachment which seems quite useful and can add more versatility to my gym.

Thanks


----------



## d3v

Hi Rahat I actually ordered a CF470 half rack from powerhouse fitness last week. With any luck I'll have it by tomorrow. Can't wait to get it setup... I'll be sure to let you know how it goes, ect.

As for a pulley, I couldn't care less for one, just like I don't care for a leg extension attachment on my bench. IMHO both are useless and distract you from training properly.


----------



## Rahat

Nice one mate, please let me know if it is any good. I am seriously thinking about the CF470 now, always have pull ups instead of lat pull down lol.


----------



## d3v

It arrived 9:30am this morning, that's pretty good considering I ordered last Thursday!

The rack comes in a single 8ft long rectangle box that is proper difficult to move around at 75kg odd!

After removing all the pieces and sorting out all the nuts, washers & bolts in to sorted piles I began to build the thing. A few notes...

1. get a socket wrench and a single 17mm spanner (or use an adjustable spanner)

2. you don't need allen keys or any other tools the manual says you need.... just the above two tools!

3. make sure you don't fit the bottom floor bar before first fitting the two rear support bars, as all three pieces "overlay" together (share the same bolt holes).

4. Make sure your parts are all lined-up squarely before tightening-down on the bolts or you'll buckle the steel for sure.

5. Took me two hours and despite the manual stating in big bold letters that no less than three persons are required to construct the rack, I was absolutely fine doing it alone with zero difficulty. Not once did I wish another person was helping me.

As for the quality I'm very impressed with the gauge of the square pipe and am glad I didn't go with one of those cheapo rack/pully combo's that look like they're made of chopsticks. The CF470 a rock solid rack for sure.

Bad points are...

1. loose fitting J-hooks that rattle and don't feel tight. I wish the tolerance was tighter on these vital fittings.

2. Pullup bars are nice heavy solid metal, but again I don't like the way they are bolted to the frame. I can't see it lasting a lifetime of weighted pullups, but then again you never know. Would of preferred a more secure method of attaching, maybe like a J-hook + screw bolt fixing to take the stress off the frame.

And finally sizing...

1. If you want this rack situated width-ways in a standard 8ft wide garage you'll be disappointed that you'll have no choice but to situate it length-ways. Yes my photo shows it width-way which fits nicely at the back of the garage, but I must begrudgingly re-situate it length-ways later today.

2. The distance between the outer-edge of the J-hooks is exactly 45". Now I'm not familiar with olympic bars, but just make sure you buy a bar that has at least 46" distance between it's collars so it clears the J-hooks!


----------



## Rahat

Thanks mate. Is the j hook a big issue? I was thinking of placing the olympic bar on it to do pull ups as the pull up on the bar is too high and I have low ceiling height.


----------



## d3v

It's not a deal breaker but sure is annoying. Like I said I dislike the loose fitting of the hooks. A bar across the J-hooks for pullups will be absolutely fine in fact I place two bars across the spotter bars and perform dips on them just fine.

Also the rack is far too wide for my liking.

I'm tempted to weld my own custom rack. I have a welder machine afterall. Just got to practice with it!


----------



## Dan94

I have this one, a bit cheaper as Im on a budget but still does the job for anyone looking at a slightly cheaper option.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003UU66M8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=5336432705-21


----------



## d3v

Hey Dan I was considering that rack early on in my search but disregarded it after reading a few reviews which mentioned it's no good for bench press as the spotter arms don't go down low enough. Is this true?


----------



## Dan94

d3v said:


> Hey Dan I was considering that rack early on in my search but disregarded it after reading a few reviews which mentioned it's no good for bench press as the spotter arms don't go down low enough. Is this true?


not at all mate. its fine for bench, I love it. so good for the money, does the job.


----------



## d3v

Nice, and how about narrowing the thing for dipping? Is it easily done or is it a chore?


----------



## Dan94

5 mins mate, just unscrew the holding cap, adjust the bottom supporting bar for width then rescrew the cap


----------



## d3v

5 mins literally? Really 5 whole minutes? If so that's far too long when performing a routine!


----------



## Dan94

Figure of speech, maybe like a minute - 30 secs


----------



## mph

@d3v this is the same bench I had my eye on. Or the more expensive zenith version but the one you have looks good value for money. Floor space wise I wonder if it's any smaller than my current full rack....

Do you have dip bars for it?


----------



## d3v

Hi mate no I didn't get the dip attachment, instead I use my olympic bar and my older standard spinlock bar placed side-by-side over the spotter catcher rails then dip between them. It works perfectly and I saved £30!

As for floor space it's 4.5 foot deep, but I forgot how wide.


----------



## mikemarshall

Hello sorry as this thread is now a few years old!! Is everyone still happy with the Bodymax CF470 heavy half rack? If you wouldnt mind answering something for me please - the chin up bar, could I turn it upside down to lower the height slightly and still use it as a chin up bar? My ceiling height is literally 217cm. Cheers in advance


----------

